# water for HGH?



## DEE151 (Apr 16, 2011)

heys was curious if i can use the 

Sterile Injection Water
100ml Bottle

will this be good to mix hgh?


Sterile Syringes Company Profile Page - Buy, No Prescription Required, Syringes, Needles, Sterile Injection Water, Whatman Sterile Filters, Syntherol, Site Enhancing Oils, SEO, Synthelator, Synthetine, Synthelamin, SyntheBURN, SynthePURE, SyntheBlock


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 16, 2011)

it will keep your hgh good for about 3 days, will you use up a vial in 3 days? if not use bacteriostatic water, it keeps it for 30 days or so.


----------



## DEE151 (Apr 16, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> it will keep your hgh good for about 3 days, will you use up a vial in 3 days? if not use bacteriostatic water, it keeps it for 30 days or so.


 can u shoot me a link for bac water? were i can pick it up


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 16, 2011)

sent


----------



## PRIDE. (May 22, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> heys was curious if i can use the
> 
> Sterile Injection Water
> 100ml Bottle
> ...



This is what I use to constitute my gh with! Excellent product and fast delivery!


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 22, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> can u shoot me a link for bac water? were i can pick it up


 
I would like this as well. thanks


----------



## M4A3 (May 22, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> can u shoot me a link for bac water? were i can pick it up



Let me google that for you


----------



## BMass (May 24, 2011)

Bact Water = easy to get & all over the place. aprx $3.50 - 30ml vial, cases cheap.

Insulin pins (subQ) = easy to get also & cheap aprx $13-$15 for 100

LEGIT HGH not so easy to get. aprx $175-$200 per kit (100iu's)


----------

